# Anleitung, um eigenen Server zu bauen



## cyberwolf (5. Januar 2009)

Hallo Zusammen 
ich hab mal eine Frage und zwar ich möchte mir einen Server selber bauen wo ich halt Linux 11.1 oder Debian 4 installieren möchte und auch Plesk 9 so problem ist was is besser und wie installier ich es da ich absolut Neuling bin ich kenn mich bissel mit ssh aus da ich nen gemieteten Root Server habe und ich aber eigenden haben möchte 

wo ich dann meine Dateien Speichern kann der immer Online ist ich hab auch eine feste IP dafür den ich für HP benutzen kann und auch als Samba Server nutzen kann und auch emails bekommen kann und verschieken kann also das komplette einrichtungen und soo hab eine DSL 16000 ( wirkliche mit 16126 Kbits und Upload von 1135 kbits als server hätte ich ein Athlon 2400+ also 2 GHZ mit 1GB Ram und eine 40GB platte für ServerSoftware und halt ne 500 GB platte für das ganze zeug was ich habe und soo wer kann mir da Helfen?


----------



## mattit-jah (5. Januar 2009)

Hallo cyberwolf,

ich will dir deine Illusionen nicht kaputt machen aber du solltest dich erst einmal mit einer Linux-Distribution deiner Wahl vertraut machen, bevor du sowas aufziehst. 
Ein nicht richtig abgesicherter Server ist schneller gecrackt als du glaubst 

BTW: Was meinst du mit Linux 11.1


----------



## cyberwolf (5. Januar 2009)

und mit was z.b. soll ich den sichern denn ich hab vor dem server ne fritzbox 7270 mit einer firewall reicht das nicht ?


----------



## zeroize (5. Januar 2009)

Noch mal kurz - du willst zuhause einen eigenen Server mit fester IP nutzen? Mit ner Fritzbox davor? OK, wüsste zwar nicht wie das funktionieren soll ( die IP bekommt ja schließlich der NAT-Router), aber mal kurz auf deine Frage bezogen:
nein, du solltest keinen eigenen Server betreiben, wenn du nicht weißt welche Probleme solche Dienste machen können. Es ist nicht trivial so ein System aufzusetzen, zu warten und zu betreiben.
Es kann schneller eine SPAM-Schleuder und Teil eines BOT-Netzes werden als dir lieb ist.

Aber da ich kein Spielverderber bin:
Unter http://www.howtoforge.net/ findest du viele Tutorials um einen Server erstmalig einzurichten (für alle Distributionen mehrere Anleitungen für verschiedene Anwendungsgebiete).
ABER das heißt nicht, dass damit alle Probleme erledigt sind.


----------

